# reasonably priced OE/IVF with PGD/gender selection



## cherry81 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all
I am hoping to start my IVF journey in the next 12 months but am totally confused   
i have e-mailed some clinics in the Czech republic already but would really appreciate any other suggestions
I am based in the republic ireland and am a carrier of a rare x-linked genetic condition which affects boys. I have 2 beautiful boys one healthy and one affected and we would like to add to our family. IVF is an option to add another baby to our family but we would need pre-genetic diagnosis or gender selection was recommeded by one clinics as the PGD can be quiet complicated and expensive with the condition i carry.
Thanks in advance


----------

